# Wing mirror-head loose - 68 GTO



## NZ-GTO (Jun 7, 2015)

I have been plagued with loose mirror-heads on the repro wing mirrors fitted to my 68 GTO.
After many abortive attempts to use a springloaded centrepunch on the mounting ball to tighten things up per other forums I found a much more effective answer today.
In desperation I pulled the wing mirror assembly off the car and used some fine tweezers to pull the locking ring off the mirror, remove the mirror itself, and get into the mirror-head. I was then able to use a centrepunch on the back of the retaining plate and now the mirror-head is tight as a drum. It is the end of a source of serious frustration.
Check out the attached photos which show exactly what to do.


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

excellent. I will keep that in mind. I know we had one on ours for many years that was in need of this. It ended up getting a bit crusty so we tossed it not too long ago and put a new repo one on it. If that one does the same I will do this!


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

NZ-GTO said:


> I have been plagued with loose mirror-heads on the repro wing mirrors fitted to my 68 GTO.
> After many abortive attempts to use a springloaded centrepunch on the mounting ball to tighten things up per other forums I found a much more effective answer today.
> In desperation I pulled the wing mirror assembly off the car and used some fine tweezers to pull the locking ring off the mirror, remove the mirror itself, and get into the mirror-head. I was then able to use a centrepunch on the back of the retaining plate and now the mirror-head is tight as a drum. It is the end of a source of serious frustration.
> Check out the attached photos which show exactly what to do.


I followed your instruction and fixed my loose mirror. It was like new and now it stays set. Thanks very much!


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks for the tip...i have a case of the floppy mirror also on my '65 with the original mirror...this looks like it would fix it, thank you


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 drivers side repo mirror moves almost every time I close the door. Will be using this tip. Thanks!! The pass side repo is useless as you can't see anything though it from the drivers seat.


----------



## gammies goat (Aug 22, 2017)

*Mirror Fix 1966 GTO*

Showed my husband your fix and the pictures worked like a charm, thanks!!


----------



## rwarnerjr (Sep 27, 2012)

Morris Mirrors make really nice mirrors see below link. They are really hard to move great mirrors, had them about a month car cover doesn't bother them when putting it on or off.

https://www.morrisclassic.com/collections/mirrors/products/roundmirrors


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

NZ-GTO said:


> I have been plagued with loose mirror-heads on the repro wing mirrors fitted to my 68 GTO.
> After many abortive attempts to use a springloaded centrepunch on the mounting ball to tighten things up per other forums I found a much more effective answer today.
> In desperation I pulled the wing mirror assembly off the car and used some fine tweezers to pull the locking ring off the mirror, remove the mirror itself, and get into the mirror-head. I was then able to use a centrepunch on the back of the retaining plate and now the mirror-head is tight as a drum. It is the end of a source of serious frustration.
> Check out the attached photos which show exactly what to do.


Was all set to buy new mirrors. Followed your pictures and worked like a charm, thanks


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Does anybody know a trick for loose sun visors?


----------



## Harleyman125 (Nov 25, 2020)

My mirrors don't have a snap ring they are aftermarket from OPG and are glued in. How do you tighten that up so they stop flopping around?


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

NZ-GTO said:


> I have been plagued with loose mirror-heads on the repro wing mirrors fitted to my 68 GTO.
> After many abortive attempts to use a springloaded centrepunch on the mounting ball to tighten things up per other forums I found a much more effective answer today.
> In desperation I pulled the wing mirror assembly off the car and used some fine tweezers to pull the locking ring off the mirror, remove the mirror itself, and get into the mirror-head. I was then able to use a centrepunch on the back of the retaining plate and now the mirror-head is tight as a drum. It is the end of a source of serious frustration.
> Check out the attached photos which show exactly what to do.


Perfect! I've had the "droop" on the repro mirror installed on my 65, just hit it with the centerpunch and re-assembled, tight as can be, thanks!


----------

